# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا الحديث ؟

## دحية الكلبي

وعن عتبي السعدي أنه قدم الكوفة لطلب العلم، فوجد عبدالله بن مسعود الحديث فقال له سل يا سعدي فقلت يا أبا عبدالرحمن هل للساعة من علم تعرف به قال وكان متكأ فجلس فاستوى جالساً فقال: يا سعدي سألتني عما سألت عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قلت يا رسول الله: هل للساعة من علم تعرف به، قال: نعم.. يا ابن مسعود إن للساعة أعلاماً وإن للساعة أشراطاً ألا وإن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها: أن يكون الولد غيظاً، وأن يكون المطر قيظاً، وأن تفيض الأشرار فيضاً، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها.. أن يصدق الكاذب وأن يكذب الصادق، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يؤتمن الخائن وأن يخون الأمين، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها: أن تواصل الأطباق وأن تقطع الأرحام، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يسود كل قبيلة منافقوها وكل سوق فجارها، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تزخرف المحاريب وأن تخرب القلوب، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكون المؤمن في القبيلة أذل من النقد، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها ملك الصبيان ومؤامرة النساء، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يعمر خراب الدنيا ويخرب عمرانها يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تظهر المعازف والكبر وشرب الخمر، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكثر أولاد الزنا قلت أبا عبدالرحمن وهم مسلمون قال نعم... قلت أبا عبدالرحمن وأنى ذلك.. قال يأتي على الناس زمان يطلق الرجل المرأة طلاقاً فتقيم على طلاقها فهما زانيان ما أقاما.. رواه الطبراني.

قرأته في هذا المقال 
http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/38137/


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/38137/#ixzz3EkU6iOPz

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (10/228)، رقم (10556)، وفي "المعجم الأوسط" (4861)-ومن طريقه الشجري في "الأمالي" (2/372-373)-، وأخرجه ابن النجار-كما في "ميزان الاعتدال" (2/258) (ترجمة الحارث بن مسكين)-، من طريق ابن قانع، كلاهما قالا: حدثنا أبو عبيدة عبد الوارث بن إبراهيم العسكري، ثنا سيف بن مسكين الأسواري، ثنا مبارك بن فضالة، عن الحسن، عن عتي السعدي، قال عتي: خرجت في طلب العلم حتى قدمت الكوفة، فإذا بعبد الله بن مسعود بين ظهراني أهل الكوفة، فسألت عنه فأرشدت إليه، فإذا هو في مسجد الأعظم، فأتيته فقلت: أبا عبد الرحمن، إني جئت أضرب إليك أقتبس منك علما، لعل الله أن ينفعنا به بعدك، فقال لي: ممن الرجل؟ فقلت: رجل من أهل البصرة، فقال: ممن؟ قلت: من هذا الحي من بني سعد، فقال لي: يا سعدي، لأحدثن فيكم بحديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتاه رجل فقال: يا رسول الله، ألا أدلك على قوم كثيرة أموالهم، كثير شوكتهم، تصيب منهم مالا دثرا، أو قال: كثيرا، فقال: «من هم؟» فقال: هم هذا الحي من بني سعد من أهل الرمال، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «فإن بني سعد عند الله ذو حظ عظيم» ، سل يا سعدي، فقلت: أبا عبد الرحمن، هل للساعة من علم تعرف به الساعة؟ وكان متكئا فاستوى جالسا، فقال: يا سعدي، سألتني عما سألت عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قلت: يا رسول الله، هل للساعة من علم تعرف به الساعة؟ فقال لي: «يا ابن مسعود، إن للساعة أعلاما، وإن للساعة أشراطا، ألا وإن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكون الولد غيظا، وأن يكون المطر قيظا، وأن تفيض الأشرار فيضا، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يصدق الكاذب، وأن يكذب الصادق، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يؤتمن الخائن، وأن يخون الأمين، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تواصل الأطباق، وأن تقاطع الأرحام، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يسود كل قبيلة منافقوها، وكل سوق فجارها، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تزخرف المساجد، وأن تخرب القلوب، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكون المؤمن في القبيلة أذل من النقد، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تكثف المساجد وأن تعلو المنابر، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يعمر خراب الدنيا، ويخرب عمرانها، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تظهر المعازف، وتشرب الخمور، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها شرب الخمور، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها الشرط والغمازون واللمازون، يا ابن مسعود، إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكثر أولاد الزنى» . قلت: أبا عبد الرحمن، وهم مسلمون؟ قال: نعم، قلت: أبا عبد الرحمن، والقرآن بين ظهرانيهم؟ قال: «نعم» ، قلت: أبا عبد الرحمن، وأنى ذاك؟ قال: «يأتي على الناس زمان يطلق الرجل المرأة، ثم يجحد طلاقها فيقيم على فرجها، فهما زانيان ما أقاما». لفظ الطبراني.
قلتُ: وفي مطبوعة "الميزان": "...المبارك بن فضالة، عن عن الحسن البصري، قال: قال: خذ عنى كذا، خرجت في طلب العلم فقدمت الكوفة..". فجعله للحسن البصري، والظاهر حصول تحريف في هذه الجملة،  ولعل مكانها: "قال عتي كذا" أو نحوه، والله أعلى وأعلم.
قال الهيثمي في "زوائده" (7/322-323): "رواه الطبراني في الأوسط والكبير، وفيه سيف بن مسكين وهو ضعيف".
قلتُ: وسيف هذا، يأتي بالمقلوبات والأشياء الموضوعات لا يحل الاحتجاج به لمخالفته الأثبات في الروايات على قلتها. قاله ابن حبان في "المجروحين" (1/347). وقال الدارقطني: "ليس بالقوي".
ومبارك بن فضالة: صدوق يُدلس ويسوي، ولا يُحتج إلا بما صرَّح فيه بالسَّماع.
وعُتي السعدي: هو ابن ضمرة التميمي السعدي البصري، وقيل: ابن زيد بن ضمرة، تابعي ثقة، قليل الحديث، ذكره المزي من جملة تلاميذ ابن مسعود، ولا يثبت سماعه منه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا عاصم .

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك ! أستغرب من إيراده في المقال في موقع الالوكة ! ألا يعتبر هذا كذبا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ لماذا التساهل في نشر الأحاديث الضعيفة ؟! 
وخصوصا أني  سمعت هذا الحديث لداعية أجنبي ويقول كلمة ( تواصل الأطباق ) هي محض معجزة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وفسرها بالأقمار الصناعية !

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> نفع الله بك أبا عاصم .


وبكم شيخنا الفاضل.

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> وعُتي السعدي: هو ابن ضمرة التميمي السعدي البصري، وقيل: ابن زيد بن ضمرة، تابعي ثقة، قليل الحديث، ذكره المزي من جملة تلاميذ ابن مسعود، ولا يثبت سماعه منه.


قال العجلي: عُتي روى عنه الحسن ستة أحاديث، ولم يرو عنه غيره.
هل وقف أحد على هذه الأحاديث الستة غير الأربعة الغرائب في المسند؟
1) أن رجلا اعتزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضه ولم يكنه . . . 
2) للوضوء شيطان يقال له الولهان . . . 
3) إن مطعم بن آدم جعل مثلا للدنيا وإن قزحة وملحه فانظروا إلى ما يصير.
4) آدم عليه السلام لما حضره الموت قال لبنيه: أي بني إني أشتهي من ثمار الجنة . . . 
5) . . . .
6) . . . .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

التسأهل في إيراد الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة منزلق خطير وآفة عظيمة حذر منها القاصي والداني لذا بيان ما حقه البيان أولى .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> التسأهل في إيراد الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة منزلق خطير وآفة عظيمة حذر منها القاصي والداني لذا بيان ما حقه البيان أولى .


هناك ثلاثة رواة يروون عن الحسن البصري منهم مبارك بن فضالة, احاديثهم لاتطمئن اليها النفس,وكأنهم يروون عن شهر بن حوشب!

----------


## حسن عبد الله

*للفائدة :*
قال أيو عبد الله الحاكم في معرفة علوم الحديث ص 108:
 أخبرني عبد الله بن محمد بن حمويه الدقيقي قال حدثنا جعفر بن أبي عثمان الطيالسي قال حدثني خلف بن سالم قال سمعت عدة من مشايخ أصحابنا تذاكروا كثرة التدليس والمدلسين فأخذنا في تمييز أخبارهم، فاشتبه علينا تدليس الحسن بن أبي الحسن و إبراهيم بن يزيد النخعي، لأن الحسن كثيرا ما يدخل بينه وبين الصحابة أقواما مجهولين، وربما دلس عن مثل عتي بن ضمرة وحنتف بن السجف ودغفل بن حنظلة وأمثالهم، وإبراهيم أيضا يدخل بينه وبين أصحاب عبد الله مثل هني بن نويرة وسهم بن منجاب وخزامة الطائي، وربما دلس عنهم، وذكر تدليس أبي إسحاق السبيعي فأكثر من عجائبه وكذلك الحكم ومغيرة وابن إسحاق وهشيم.

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

الحسن رحمه الله جمع ثلاثة أمور: التدليس-كثرة الإرسال- الرواية على المعنى(قارن أحاديثه فوق ال 500 حديث في المسند مثلا بمتابعات غيره) ورابعها الخليط حوله, ولايكاد يصفو لك منهم الا أيوب واشعث الحمراني ويونس وقتادة على تدليسه وابن عون وبكر المزني وخالد بن قرة وجرير بن حازم وحبيب الشهيد ومن نسخ كتبه حميد الطويل واسماء اخرى قليلة مقلة عنه.

وهو يستحق ان يفرد له مصنف باسمه فيه مجموع حديثه في كتب أهل العلم حتى نهاية زمن الطبراني.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيك ! أستغرب من إيراده في المقال في موقع الالوكة ! ألا يعتبر هذا كذبا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ لماذا التساهل في نشر الأحاديث الضعيفة ؟!


لعل صاحب المقال اعتمد على بعض العلماء في إيراده - بله تقويته ! - كالشيخ حمود التويجري في كتابه "إتحاف الجماعة " 2 / 17 حيث قال رحمه الله :
رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط" و "الكبير". قال الهيثمي : "وفيه سيف بن مسكين وهو ضعيف".
قلت: وله شواهد تقويه، وسيأتي ذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى.
وأيضًا؛ فقد ظهر مصداق أكثر ما ذكر فيه، وشهد الواقع بخروجه من مشكاة النبوة. والله أعلم.
وقد رواه ابن النجار في ترجمة محمد بن علي المحاملي من طريق سيف ابن مسكين - وفيه زيادة ونقص - ولفظه: قال: خرجت في طلب العلم، فقدمت الكوفة؛ فإذا أنا بابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، فقلت له: هل للساعة من علم تعرف به ؟ قال: « سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ، فقال: "من أعلام الساعة: أن يكون الولد غيظًا، والمطر قيظًا، وتفيض الأشرار فيضًا، ويصدق الكاذب، ويكذب الصادق، ويؤتمن الخائن، ويخون الأمين، ويسود كل قبيلة منافقوها، وكل سوق فجارها، وتزخرف المحاريب، وتخرب القلوب، ويكتفي النساء بالنساء، والرجال بالرجال، ويخرب عمران الدنيا، ويعمر خرابها، وتظهر الغيبة وأكل الربا، وتظهر المعازف، والكبر، وشرب الخمر، ويكثر الشرط، والغمازون، والهمازون » .
ورواه البيهقي في كتاب "البعث والنشور" بنحوه، ثم قال: "هذا إسناد فيه ضعف؛ إلا أن كثيرًا من ألفاظه قد روي بأسانيد أخر متفرقة". وقال ابن كثير : "لهذا الحديث شواهد كثيرة". انتهى.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال العجلي: عُتي روى عنه الحسن ستة أحاديث، ولم يرو عنه غيره.
> هل وقف أحد على هذه الأحاديث الستة غير الأربعة الغرائب في المسند؟
> 1) أن رجلا اعتزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضه ولم يكنه . . . 
> 2) للوضوء شيطان يقال له الولهان . . . 
> 3) إن مطعم بن آدم جعل مثلا للدنيا وإن قزحة وملحه فانظروا إلى ما يصير.
> 4) آدم عليه السلام لما حضره الموت قال لبنيه: أي بني إني أشتهي من ثمار الجنة . . . 
> 5) . . . .
> 6) . . . .


نفع الله بك .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في إتحاف المهرة :
98 - حَدِيثٌ (كم) : رَأَيْتُ أُبَيَّ بْنَ كَعْبٍ أَبْيَضَ الرَّأْسِ وَاللِّحْيَةِ لا يَخْضِبُ.
قَالَ الْحَاكِمُ: ثنا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حَمْشَاذَ , ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ , حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي , ثَنا هُشَيْمٌ , عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ , وَمُبَارَكٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , ثنا عُتَيٌّ السَّعْدِيُّ , قَالَ , فَذَكَرَهُ.
99 - حَدِيثٌ (خز عم كم) : " إِنَّ لِلْوُضُوءِ شَيْطَانًا يُقَالُ لَهُ: الْوَلْهَانُ , فَاتَّقُوا وَسْوَاسَ الْمَاءِ ".
خز فِي الطَّهَارَةِ: ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ , ثنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ , ثنا خَارِجَةُ بْنُ مُصْعَبٍ , عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيِّ بْنِ ضَمْرَةَ , عَنْهُ , بِهَذَا.
رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ فِي زِيَادَاتِهِ: عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُثَنَّى , عَنْ أَبِي دَاوُدَ، بِهِ.
كم فِيهِ: ثنا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عِيسَى , ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحِ بْنِ جَمِيلٍ , ثنا عَبْدَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّفَّارُ , وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ , قَالا: ثنا أَبُو دَاوُدَ، بِهِ.
وَقَالَ: أَخْرَجْتُهُ شَاهِدًا.
قُلْتُ: ذَكَرَ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ: أَنَّ خَارِجَةَ أَخْطَأَ فِيهِ , وَالصَّوَابُ: رِوَايَةُ الثَّوْرِيِّ , عَنْ يُونُسَ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَوْلَهُ. وَسُئِلَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ عَنْهُ، فَقَالَ: رَفْعُهُ منُكْرٌ.
100 - حَدِيثٌ (كم قط) : " لَمَّا تُوُفِّيَ آدَمُ غَسَّلَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ بِالْمَاءِ وِتْرًا , وَأَلْحَدُوا لَهُ , قَالُوا: هَذِهِ سُنَّةُ آدَمَ فِي وَلَدِهِ ".
كم فِي الْجَنَائِزِ: أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْقَطِيعِيُّ , ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ , حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي , ثنا إِسْمَاعِيلُ , عَنْ يُونُسَ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيِّ بْنِ ضَمْرَةَ , عَنْهُ، بِهِ. وَفِي أَخْبَارِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ: عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَيُّوبَ , عَنْ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ , عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ , عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ , عَنْ ثَابِتٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيٍّ , عَنْ أُبَيٍّ، بِهِ. مَوْقُوفٌ.
101 - حَدِيثٌ (حب حم عم) : " مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعِضُّوهُ وَلا تَكْنُوا " وَفِيهِ قِصَّةٌ.
حب فِي الْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الثَّالِثِ: أنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ , ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ خَلادٍ , ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ عَوْفٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيٍّ , عَنْهُ، بِهِ.
رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ: عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ , بِهِ. وَعَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ , عَنْ عَوْفٍ. وَعَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ , عَنْ يُونُسَ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، بِهِ.
وَرَوَاهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ فِي زِيَادَاتِهِ: عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ , عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ
[ص:249] يُونُسَ , عَنْ عَوْفٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، بِهِ. وَعَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ , عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ زُرَيْعٍ , عَنْ يُونُسَ، بِهِ.
102 - حَدِيثٌ (حب عم) : " إِنَّ مَطْعَمَ ابْنِ آدَمَ ضُرِبَ مَثَلا لِلدُّنْيَا ". . . الْحَدِيثَ.
حب فِي السَّادِسِ وَالسِّتِّينَ مِنَ الثَّالِثِ: أنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ , ثنا مُوسَى بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ بَسَّامٍ , ثنا أَبُو حُذَيْفَةَ , ثنا سُفْيَانُ , عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيٍّ , عَنْ أُبَيٍّ، بِهِ.
رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ فِي زِيَادَاتِهِ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ أَبُو يَحْيَى الْبَزَّازُ , ثنا أَبُو حُذَيْفَةَ مُوسَى بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ، بِهِ.
103 - حَدِيثٌ (كم) : " إِنَّ آدَمَ كَانَ طُوَالا كَأَنَّهُ نَخْلَةٌ سَحُوقٌ , فَلَمَّا رَكِبَ الْخَطِيئَةَ بَدَتْ عَوْرَتُهُ ".
كم فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْبَقَرَةِ: عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ , ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ , ثنا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ , عَنْ سَعِيدٍ , عَنْ قَتَادَةَ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيِّ بْنِ ضَمْرَةَ , عَنْهُ، بِهِ , وَقَالَ: صَحِيحٌ. وَفِي أَخْبَارِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ: ثَنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ , ثنا
[ص:250] الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ , ثنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ , ثَنَا عَبَّادُ بْنُ الْعَوَّامِ , عَنْ سَعِيدٍ , نَحْوَهُ. وَفِي الْجَنَائِزِ: أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ , ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ , ثنا هَارُونُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ , ثنا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ , أَخْبَرَنِي عُمَرُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ الْمَعَافِرِيُّ , عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْهَادِ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ أَبِي مُطَوَّلا , وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي الإِسْنَادِ عُتَيَّ بْنَ ضَمْرَةَ.
104 - حَدِيثٌ (عم) : إِنَّ آدَمَ لَمَّا حَضَرَهُ الْمَوْتُ , قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ , أَيْ بَنِيَّ إِنِّي أَشْتَهِي مِنْ ثِمَارِ الْجَنَّةِ. . . الْحَدِيثَ فِي مَوْتِ آدَمَ وَغُسْلِهِ وَكَفَنِهِ وَدَفْنِهِ.
قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ: ثنا هُدْبَةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ , ثنا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ , عَنْ حُمَيْدٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيٍّ , قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ شَيْخًا بِالْمَدِينَةِ يَتَكَلَّمُ , فَسَأَلْتُ عَنْهُ؟ فَقَالُوا: هَذَا أُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ , فَقَالَ: إِنَّ آدَمَ. الْحَدِيثَ.اهــ

ومجموعها ستة !

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

عافاكم الله أخي

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> 101 - حَدِيثٌ (حب حم عم) : " مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعِضُّوهُ وَلا تَكْنُوا " وَفِيهِ قِصَّةٌ.
> حب فِي الْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الثَّالِثِ: أنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ , ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ خَلادٍ , ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ عَوْفٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ , عَنْ عُتَيٍّ , عَنْهُ، بِهِ.
> رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ: عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ , بِهِ. وَعَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ , عَنْ عَوْفٍ. وَعَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ , عَنْ يُونُسَ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، بِهِ.
> وَرَوَاهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ فِي زِيَادَاتِهِ: عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ , عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ يُونُسَ , عَنْ عَوْفٍ , عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، بِهِ. وَعَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ , عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ زُرَيْعٍ , عَنْ يُونُسَ، بِهِ.


أظنه حديث صحيح, على ماقيل
يحيى بن سعيد - يزيد بن زريع - عيسى بن يونس
من خواص العلم
رواية هؤلاء الكبار جدا لهذا الحديث ومن طريقين عن الحسن تقرب الحديث.
ومعنى الحديث صحيح فبداية الإنسان أير ابيه. فمهما نفخ الشيطان فبداية الإنسان تلك الليلة! تلك النطفة من اير ابيه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أظنه حديث صحيح, على ماقيل
> يحيى بن سعيد - يزيد بن زريع - عيسى بن يونس
> من خواص العلم
> رواية هؤلاء الكبار جدا لهذا الحديث ومن طريقين عن الحسن تقرب الحديث.


صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة ، فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه !
وانظر الصحيحة .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة ، فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه !
> وانظر الصحيحة .


إذا كان الأمر يسيراً  عليك أخي ابو مالك - هل تستطيع نقل تخريجه عن محققي المسند والسلسلة الصحيحة الخ.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78384

----------


## عمار الملا

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

6160 - ( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يَكُونَ الْوَلَدُ غَيْظاً ، والْمَطَرُ قَيْظاً ،
ويفيض اللئام الْمَطَرُ قَيْظاً ، ويغيض الكرام غيضاً ، ويجترئ الصغير على
الكبير ، واللئيم على الكريم ) .
ضعيف .
أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط " (2/98/2/6573 بترقيمي) قال :
حدثنا محمد بن عبدالغني : ثنا أبي : ثنا مؤمل ، عن أبي أمية بن يعلى عن أم
عيسى عن أم الضراب قالت :
توفي أبي ، وتركني وأخاً لي ، ولم يَدَعْ لنا مالاً ، فقدم عمي من المدينة ،
وأخرَجَنا إلى عائشة ، فأدخلني معها في الخِدر ؛ لأني كنت جارية ، ولم يدخل
الغلام ، فشكا عمي إليها حاجته ، فأمرت لنا بفريضتين وغرارتين ، ومقعدين  وحسل (كذا ، ولعله : حلس) ، ثم قالت : سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول : ...
فذ كره . وقال :
"لا يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به مؤمل بن عبد الرحمن ".
قلت : وهو ضعيف ؛ قال ابن أبي حماتم (4/1/375) عن أبيه :
"ليِّن الحديث ، ضعيف الحديث " . وقال ابن عدي (6/ 441) :
"عامة حديثه غير محفوظ " .
وساق له أحاديث واهية - كما قال الحافظ في "التهذيب " - ، ومنها :
"أمين خاتم رب العالمين ... " ، وقد مضى تخريجه برقم (1487) .
وأبو أمية بن يعلى : ضعيف - كما قال ابن عدي عقب الحديث المشار إليه
آنفاً - . وفي "الميزان" و "اللسان " :
"ضعفه الدارقطني ، وقال ابن حبان : لا تحل الرواية عنه إلا للخواص " .
إذا عرفت ما تقدم من العلتين ؛ فالعجب من الهيثمي كيف لم ينبه عليهما ،
واقتصر على إعلاله بمن فوقهما ؟! فقال في "المجمع " (7/325) :
"رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط " ، وفيه جماعة لم أعرفهم "!!
على أن قوله : "جماعة ... " ليس دقيقاً ؛ لأن من غير المتبادر منه أنه يعني به أم
الضراب وأم عيسى فقط ، وحينئذٍ فليس فيه من لا يعرف - كما يتبين لك مما سبق - ،
إلا إن كان يعني شيخ الطبراني محمد بن عبدالغني ؛ فإنه لا يعرف ، لكن ليس من
عادته إعلال الأحاديث بشيوخ الطبراني المستورين ، وأستبعد أن يعني أباه عبدالغني
- وهو : ابن عبد العزيز العسال - ؛ فإنه مترجم في "التهذيب " ، وقال فيه النسائي :  "لا بأس به " . وقال الحافظ :
" صدوق " .
والحديث - قال العراقي في "تخريج الإحياء" (2/196) - :
"رواه الخرائطي في "مكارم الأخلاق" من حديث عائشة ، والطبراني من
حديث ابن مسعود . وإسنادهما ضعيف " .
وأقره الزبيدي في "شرح الإحياء" (6/ 260) ، وما أظن أن عزوه للطبراني من
حديث ابن مسعود إلا وهماً ؛ فإني لم أره في "معجمه الكبير" - ؛ لأنه المراد عند
الإطلاق - ، ولا ذكره الهيثمي حيث ذكر حديث عائشة . والله سبحانه وتعالى
أعلم .

الكتاب : سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني

----------


## احمد ابو انس

6156 - ( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يُجعل كتاب الله عاراً ، ويكون
الإسلام غريباً، وحتى تبدو الشحناء بين الناس ، وحتى يُقبض العلم ،
ويتقارب الزمان ، ويَنقُص عمر البشر ، ويُنتقص السنونَ والثمراتُ ،
ويُؤْمَنَ التُّهماء ، ويُتهم الأُمَناء ، ويُصدَّق الكاذب ، ويُكذَّب الصادق ،
ويَكثُرَ الهَرْجُ ، قالوا: وما الهرج يا رسول الله!؟ قال: القتل ، وحتى
تُبنى الغُرفُ فَتْطَّاول ، وحتى يحزن ذوات الأولاد ، وتفرح العواقر ،
ويظهر البغي والحسد والشُّح ، ويَهلِك الناس ، ويكثُر الكذب ، ويَقِلَّ
الصدق ، وتختلف الأمور بين الناس ، ويُتَّبع الهوى ، ويُقضى بالظنِّ ،
ويكثر المطر، ويَقِلَّ الثمر ، ويَغِيضَ العلم غَيْضاً ، ويَفيضَ الجهل فيضاً ،
وحتى يكون الولدُ غليظاً ، والشتاء قيظاً ، وحتى يُجْهَرَ بالفحشاء ،
ويُروى الأرضُ ريَّاً، ويقوم الخطباء بالكذب فيجعلون حقِّي لِشِرار
أمتي ، فمن صدّقهم بذلك ورضي به ؛ لم يَرَحْ رائحة الجنةِ ) .
ضعيف .
أخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق " (7/453) من طريق عبد الرحمن
ابن عمرو بن عبد الله (هو : أبو زرعة الدمشقي) : نا سليمان بن عبد الرحمن : نا عبد الله بن أحمد اليَحْصُبي : نا عمار بن أبي عمار عن سلمة بن تميم عن
عبد الرحمن بن غنم عن أبي موسى الأشعري ... مرفوعاً .
أورده في ترجمة سلمة بن تميم هذا ، ثم روى عن أبي زرعة أنه ثقة ، فالله
أعلم ، فإني لم أر من ترجمه أو ذكره غير ابن عساكر ، وأخشى أن يكون من أوهام
اليحصبي هذا ؛ فإنه غير مشهور ، ولم يترجمه أحد من أئمة الجرح والتعديل غير
العقيلي ، فأورده في " الضعفاء " (2/237) وقال :
"لا يتابع على حديثه " .
ثم ساق له حديثاً بإسناده عنه ؛ وقع فيه : (الحمصي) ... مكان : (اليحصبي) .
ورده الحافظ ابن عساكر بعد أن أقره على تجريحه المذكور ، فقال في "التاريخ "
(8/1030) :
"كذا قال : (الحمصي) ، وأظنه صحف : (اليحصبي) بـ : (الحمصي) " .
وأقره الذهبي في "الميزان " ، والحافظ في "اللسان " .
ولم يفهم هذا محقق "ضعفاء العقيلي " الدكتور القلعجي ؛ فغير نسبة :
(الحمصي) إلى ؛ (اليحصبي) مخالفاً بذلك ما جاء في كتب مصطلح علم الحديث
من وجوب المحافظة على الأصل ، مع التنبيه في الهامش على ما هو الصواب ، أو
على الأقل إذا صحح الأصل ؛ أن ينبه على ما كان عليه الأصل في الحاشية ، لأنه
قد يكون الأصل هو الصواب ؛ فلا بد من التنبيه . وهذا من أصول التحقيق الذي
يخل به أكثر المحققين في هذه الأيام .
إذا عرفت حال اليحصبي هذا ؛ فقد خالفه إسماعيل بن عياش فقال : عن
سعيد بن غنيم الكلاعي عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم ... به ؛ دون قوله :" ويقوم الخطباء ... " إلخ .
أخرجه ابن عساكر في "التاريخ " (7/339 - 340) من طريق ابن أبي الدنيا :
حدثني الحسن بن الصباح : حدثني أبو توبة : نا إسماعيل بن عياش ... به .
أورده في ترجمة سعيد هذا - وهو : حمصي - ، ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً ،
وكذلك صنع ابن أبي حاتم (2/ 54/1) ، وكذا البخاري قبله (2/1/505) ؛ لكن
وقع فيه : "ابن عثيم أو غنيم " على الشك ، قال ابن عساكر :
"وهو غلط ، وصوابه : (ابن غنيم) بلا شك " .
وكلهم لم يذكروا راوياً عنه غير ابن عياش ؛ فهو مجهول ، وأما ابن حبان فذكره
في "الثقات " (6/368) على قاعدته!
والحديث أورده السيوطي في "الجامع الكبير" بلفظ الترجمة ، وقال :
"رواه ابن أبي الدنيا والطبراني وابن نصر السجزي في "الإبانة" ، وابن عساكر ،
ولا بأس بسنده " .
كذا قال ، ولعله تبع الهيثمي الذي قال (7/324) بعد أن ساقه باللفظ الآخر
المختصر :
"رواه الطبراني ، ورجاله ثقات ، وفي بعضهم خلاف " .
كذا قال! وفيه نظر ؛ لأنه إن كان عند الطبراني من الطريق الأولى التي فيها
عبد الله بن أحمد اليحصبي ؛ فهو ضعيف اتفاقاً - كما علمت - ، وإن كان من طريق
ابن عياش ؛ فشيخه سعيد بن غنيم : مجهول لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ، ويلقى في
النفس أن هذه الطريق هي التي عناها الهيثمي ، ويشير بالخلاف الذي ذكره إلى  ابن عياش ؛ فهو الذي اختلفوا فيه ، لكن ذلك لا تأثير له هنا ، لأنه صحيح الحديث
في روايته عن الشاميين ، وهذه منها ؛ فإن شيخه سعيد بن غنيم حمصي - كما
سبق - ، ولولا أنه مجهول - كما عرفت - ؛ لقلت كما قال السيوطي :
"لا بأس بسنده " . والله أعلم .
(تنبيه) : قوله : "ويروى الأرض رياً" ... كذا في " التاريخ " ، وفي " الجامع " :
"وتزوي الأرض زياً" وكلاهما غير مفهوم . وفي رواية "التاريخ " الأخرى : "وتزول
الأرض زوالاً " ، ولفظ "المجمع " : "وتروى الأرض دماً" . وهو أوضحها . والله أعلم .
ثم رأيته هكذا في مكان آخر مختصراً (7/279) ، وقال :
"وفيه سليمان بن أحمد الواسطي ؛ وهو ضعيف " ، وسقط منه ذكر مَنْ خَرّجه .
ومن أحاديث ذاك اليحصبي الدمشقي الحديث التالي :
6157 - ( لا يضمن أحدكم ضالة ، ولا يردن سائلاً ؛ إن كنتم تحبون
الربح والسلامة . وقال لقوم سَفْرٍ : لا يصحبنكم ضلال من هذه النِّعم ) .
ضعيف .
أخرجه الدولابي في "الكنى" (1/ 31) ، والطبراني في " المعجم
الكبير" (376/22/ 1 94) ، وابن عساكر في "التاريخ " (8/1029) من طرق عن
عبد الله بن أحمد الدمشقي قال : ثنا علي بن أبي علي عن الشعبي عن أبي
ريطة كرامة المذحجي قال :
كنا جلوساً عند رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فقال : ... فذكره . والسياق للدولابي ، ولفظ
الطبراني :
"لا يصحبنكم خلال من هذه النعم - يعني : الضوال - ولا يصحبن أحد منكم ضالة ، ولا يردن سائلاً ؛ إن كنتم تريدون الربح والسلامة ، ولا يصحبنكم من الناس
إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ساحر ولا ساحرة ، ولا كاهن ولا كاهنة ، ولا
منجم ولا منجمة ، ولا شاعر ولا شاعرة ، وإن كل عذاب يريد الله أن يعذب به
أحداً من عباده ؛ فإنما يبعث به إلى السماء الدنيا ، فأنهاكم عن معصية الله عشاءً " .
وقال الهيثمي في "المجمع " (3/212) عقبه :
"رواه الطبراني في "الكبير" ، وفيه علي بن أبي علي اللهبي ، وهو ضعيف " .
قلت : بل هو ضعيف جداً ؛ قال الذهبي في "الميزان " :
"له مناكير ، قاله أحمد ، وقال أبو حاتم والنسائي : متروك . وقال يحيى بن
معين : ليس بشيء" .
وأورده في "المغني في الضعفاء" ، وذكر فيه قول أبي حاتم والنسائي . فهو المعتمد .
قلت : والراوي عنه - عبد الله بن أحمد ، هو : اليحصبي ؛ الراوي للحديث الذي
قبله ، وقد - ضعفه العقيلي - كما ذكرت هناك - .
والحديث رواه ابن منده - أيضاً - من هذا الوجه ؛ كما في "الإصابة ، للحافظ
ابن حجر ، وسكت عنه!
وقد روي من طريقين آخرين واهيين عن الشعبي ، وسيأتي برقم (6847) .

*الكتاب : سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة*
*المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حول صحة حديث ابن مسعود في أشراط الساعة*

 265083

*السؤال*

عن عتبي السعدي : "أنه قدم الكوفة لطلب العلم ، فوجد عبدالله بن مسعود الحديث ، فقال له :سل يا سعدي ف، قلت : يا أبا عبدالرحمن هل للساعة من علم تعرف به ؟ قال : ـ وكان متكأ فجلس فاستوى جالساً ـ فقال: يا سعدي سألتني عما سألت عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قلت يا رسول الله: هل للساعة من علم تعرف به ، قال: (نعم يا ابن مسعود إن للساعة أعلاماً ، وإن للساعة أشراطاً ألا ، وإن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها: أن يكون الولد غيظاً، وأن يكون المطر قيظاً، وأن تفيض الأشرار فيضاً، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها.. أن يصدق الكاذب ، وأن يكذب الصادق، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يؤتمن الخائن ، وأن يخون الأمين، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها: أن تواصل الأطباق ، وأن تقطع الأرحام، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يسود كل قبيلة منافقوها ، وكل سوق فجارها ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تزخرف المحاريب ، وأن تخرب القلوب ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكون المؤمن في القبيلة أذل من النقد ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها ملك الصبيان ، ومؤامرة النساء ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يعمر خراب الدنيا و، يخرب عمرانها ، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن تظهر المعازف ، والكبر ، وشرب الخمر، يا ابن مسعود إن من أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكثر أولاد الزنا ) قلت : أبا عبدالرحمن وهم مسلمون ، قال : نعم ، قلت : أبا عبدالرحمن وأنى ذلك ؟ قال يأتي على الناس زمان يطلق الرجل المرأة طلاقاً فتقيم على طلاقها فهما زانيان ما أقاما " ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟
ملخص الجواب:
ملخص الجواب :  الحديث موضوع ، لا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا السياق ، ولبعض جمله شواهد .

نص الجواب




الحمد لله
الحديث موضوع ، لا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا السياق ، ولبعض جمله شواهد .
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (10/228) ، وفي "المعجم الأوسط" (4861) ، والشجري في "الأمالي" (2803) ، من طريق سَيْفُ بْنُ مِسْكِينٍ قَالَ: نَا مُبَارَكُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ ، عَنْ عُتَيٍّ السَّعْدِيِّ ، قَالَ عُتَيٌّ:( خَرَجْتُ فِي طَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ حَتَّى قَدِمَتُ الْكُوفَةَ ، فَإِذَا أَنَا بِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ، بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ ، فَسَأَلْتُ عَنْهُ ، فَأُرْشِدْتُ إِلَيْهِ ، فَإِذَا هُوَ فِي مَسْجِدِهَا الْأَعْظَمِ فَأَتَيْتُهُ ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنِّي جِئْتُ أَضْرِبُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ مِنْكَ عِلْمًا ، لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا بِهِ بَعْدَكَ ، فَقَالَ لِي: مِمَّنِ الرَّجُلُ؟ قُلْتُ: رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ. قَالَ: مِمَّنْ؟ قُلْتُ: مِنْ هَذَا الْحَيِّ مِنْ بَنِي سَعْدٍ. فَقَالَ لِي: يَا سَعْدِيُّ ، لَأُحَدِّثَنَّ فِيكُمْ بِحَدِيثٍ سَمِعَتْهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَلَا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى قَوْمٍ: كَثِيرَةٌ أَمْوَالُهُمْ ، كَثِيرَةٌ شَوْكَتُهُمْ ، تُصِيبُ مِنْهُمْ مَالًا دَبْرًا أَوْ قَالَ: كَثِيرًا؟ قَالَ:" مَنْ هُمْ؟ ". قَالَ: هَذَا الْحَيُّ مِنْ بَنِي سَعْدٍ ، مِنْ أَهْلِ الرِّمَالِ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ:" مَهْ ، فَإِنَّ بَنِي سَعْدٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ " . سَلْ يَا سَعْدِيُّ. قُلْتُ: أَبَا عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ ، هَلْ لِلسَّاعَةِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ تُعْرَفُ بِهِ السَّاعَةُ؟ قَالَ: وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئًا فَاسْتَوَى جَالِسًا ، فَقَالَ: يَا سَعْدِيُّ ، سَأَلَتْنِي عَمَّا سَأَلْتُ عَنْهُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، هَلْ لِلسَّاعَةِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ تُعْرَفُ بِهِ السَّاعَةُ؟ فَقَالَ:" نَعَمْ ، يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ لِلسَّاعَةِ أَعْلَامًا ، وَإِنَّ لِلسَّاعَةِ أَشْرَاطًا ، أَلَا وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْوَلَدُ غَيْظًا ، وَأَنْ يَكُونَ الْمَطَرُ قَيْظًا ، وَأَنْ يَفِيضَ الْأَشْرَافُ فَيْضًا. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يُؤْتَمَنَ الْخَائِنُ ، وَأَنْ يُخَوَّنَ الْأَمِينُ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ تُوَاصَلَ الْأَطْبَاقُ ، وَأَنْ تُقَاطَعَ الْأَرْحَامُ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يَسُودَ كُلَّ قَبِيلَةٍ مُنَافِقُوهَا ، وَكُلَّ سُوقٍ فُجَّارُهَا. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ تُحَرَّفَ الْمَحَارِيبُ ، وَأَنْ تُخَرَّبَ الْقُلُوبُ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِي الْقَبِيلَةِ أَذَلَّ مِنَ النَّقَدِ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يَكْتَفِيَ الرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ ، وَالنِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا مُلْكُ الصِّبْيَانِ ، وَمُؤَامَرَةُ النِّسَاءِ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ تُكَثَّفَ الْمَسَاجِدُ ، وَأَنْ تَعْلُوَ الْمَنَابِرُ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ خَرَابُ الدُّنْيَا ، وَيُخَرَّبَ عُمْرَانُهَا. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ تَظْهَرَ الْمَعَازِفُ وَالْكِبْرُ ، وَشُرْبُ الْخُمُورِ. يَا ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَعْلَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَأَشْرَاطِهَا أَنْ يَكْثُرَ أَوْلَادُ الزِّنَا » . قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، وَهُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قُلْتُ: أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، وَالْقُرْآنُ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْهِمْ  ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قُلْتُ: أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، وَأَنَّى ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: يَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ يُطَلِّقُ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ ، ثُمَّ يَجْحَدُهَا طَلَاقَهَا ، فَيُقِيمُ عَلَى فَرْجِهَا، فَهُمَا زَانِيَانِ مَا أَقَامَا ) .
والحديث موضوع ، فيه سيف بن مسكين ، يروي الموضوعات .
قال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" (446) :" يَأْتِي بالمقلوبات والأشياء الموضوعات لَا يحل الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ لمُخَالفَته الْأَثْبَات فِي الرِّوَايَات عَلَى قلتهَا ". انتهى .
وقال الذهبي في "مختصر مستدرك الحاكم" (5465) :" واه ". انتهى
والحديث ضعفه البيهقي كما في "البداية والنهاية" لابن كثير (19/274) ، والعراقي في " المغني عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار، في تخريج ما في الإحياء من الأخبار" (ص656) ، والسخاوي في "الأجوبة المرضية" (2/524) .
والله أعلم .


المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

*الطبراني -رحمه الله- متأخر عن أغلب الأئمة في هذا العلم حديث من الحفاظ وهو يعول عليهم بلا شك.
والحديث يعتبر به كونه من ألفاظ العموم ويصلح في الفضائل كونه له أصل وليس شاهد ؟ فالشاهد خارج بحكمه ؟ فافهم ؟ والأصل متبوع.
فخرج الحديث لا بأس به. 

*

----------

